# Knowing if Buck is sterile



## shan777 (Aug 21, 2012)

We are coming up to Summer here in Oz and was wondering how people know if its too hot and buck is sterile??

Do you simply let him do his deed and palpate doe at 14 days to check, or have learnt the signs that he's sterile and don't even worry about attempting??


----------



## terri9630 (Sep 2, 2012)

I stop breeding a month out from our average hot temps.  Not because of the buck, for the doe.  Feeding kits in high temps takes a lot out of them and they can (mine do) start dropping weight.


----------



## brentr (Sep 2, 2012)

shan777 said:
			
		

> We are coming up to Summer here in Oz and was wondering how people know if its too hot and buck is sterile??
> 
> Do you simply let him do his deed and palpate doe at 14 days to check, or have learnt the signs that he's sterile and don't even worry about attempting??


I don't know that there are any obvious signs that a buck is sterile due to heat.  Palpating the doe at 12-14 days to confirm pregnancy is easiest, but then you have to consider the doe, as well.  Can't AUTOMATICALLY assume it's the buck's fault.  Regardless, there is no resulting pregnancy.  Try, try again!


----------



## shan777 (Sep 3, 2012)

ok great advice, thanks guys


----------



## terri9630 (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh.  My oldest buck won't even try when the temps get too hot.  He'll snuggle up next to the do and groom her but wont even attempt to breed.  The younger one tries every time though.


----------



## shan777 (Sep 4, 2012)

terri9630 said:
			
		

> Oh.  My oldest buck won't even try when the temps get too hot.  He'll snuggle up next to the do and groom her but wont even attempt to breed.  The younger one tries every time though.


ok thanks!


----------

